# Doom oder GTA 5?



## mhmdoch (3. Juni 2016)

Hi,


bin am überlegen, ob ich mir für so ein bisschen zwischendurch DOOM oder GTA 5 kaufen soll?! Da beide Spiele keinen lokalen Multiplayer haben (korrigiert mich bitte falls ich irre), ist für mich bis jetzt eigentlich nur der Single Player interessant. Aber ich weiss einfach nicht, welcher besser sein könnte.

DOOM wollte ich eigentlich vorbestellen (da ich mit DOOM 1 & 2, Quake 1, 2 quasi aufgewachsen bin), aber als ich dann die Beta gezockt hab (die gar nichts vom q3a Feeling hatte), hab ich es erstmal abschrieben. DOOM 3 hab ich nie gespielt.


Wichtig wäre mir, dass das Spiel Gamepad Unterstützung hat (damit man auch mal ne Runde vom Sofa auf dem TV spielen kann) und dass man in den Grafikeinstellungen des Spiels den Monitor auswählen kann. Zur Zeit spiele ich bspw Star Wars Battlefront, da kann man das. Des Weiteren spiele ich auch Fifa 16, dort kann man leider nicht den Monitor auswählen, so dass ich den Primären Monitor umstellen muss, um auf dem TV zu spielen, was mega nervig ist.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand beide Games und kann mir sagen, welcher Single Player unterhaltsamer war


----------



## ShadowDoom (3. Juni 2016)

Also für zwischendurch ist eher DOOM was, denn damit wirst du nicht so lange beschäftigt sein wie mit GTA5. Wenn man den MP mal außen vor lässt. Die Kampagne in DOOM hatte ich nach 13 Stunden beendet. Wenn du danach noch alle Secrets suchst, bist du länger beschäftigt. GamePad und Bildschirm weiß ich nicht, aber DOOM macht auch wesentlich mehr Laune mit Maus + Tastatur.

Da du ja an beiden Games interesse hast, sollte deine Frage eher "was zuerst" lauten, denn unterhaltsam sind sie alle beide


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2016)

Sind beides völlig unterschiedliche Spiele - würd sagen, das kommt darauf an, worauf du momentan grade mehr Lust hast.

Doom für die schnelle Balleraction zwischendurch, während GTA V insgesamt doch mehr Content bietet und man eigentlich immer ein wenig länger dranhängt.
Bei GTA V ist man insgesamt schon 30-40h beschäftigt mit der Kampagne - je nachdem, wie man spielt und was man halt alles macht.

Beide Spiele sind sehr gut - also wie schon erwähnt, einfach das, worauf du momentan grad mehr Lust hast.


----------



## mhmdoch (3. Juni 2016)

Danke schonmal für die Anregungen. Weisst Du zufällig wie es bei Doom/GTA 5 um die Monitoreinstellungen steht?


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2016)

Sollte bei beiden Titeln möglich sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mhmdoch (3. Juni 2016)

Mega. Danke. Ich glaube ich tendiere stark zu GTA. Irgendwie hab ich Angst, dass DOOM nach ner Stunde oder so zu langweilig, weil zu eintönig ist. GTA ist bestimmt auch das bessere Spiel fürs Gamepad  (keine Ahnung, ob ich DOOM überhaupt mit Pad spielen könnte  ). Nur dieses FOV 90 in deinen Screenies macht mich schon an irgendwie


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2016)

Spielen kann man beide mit Gamepad - wobei ich für Doom doch definitv Maus und Tastatur empfehlen würde.

FOV kann man einstellen


----------



## Aica (3. Juni 2016)

Field of view finde ich auch total wichtig und meiner Meinung nach sollte das Pflicht für die Entwickler sein, dies einzubauen.

Ich schließe mich den anderen und deinem Entschluss an.
GTA5 hat zwar eine sehr kurze Storryzeit. Vor allem für einen GTA-Teil, aber geil ist die Storry trotzdem. Der MP wäre auch geil, wenn man nicht auf jedem Server Hacker hätte. Also eigentlich nur machbar wenn du Freunde hast, die auch GTA5 haben und mit denen du dann einen privaten Server erstellst (Ingame möglich, da musst du keinen Server mieten oder sowas).

Und ebenfalls richtig, dass GTA prima mit Gamepad spielbar ist. Ich spiele bei Missionen, in denen viel geschossen wird, dann meist mit Maus und Tastatur, aber für den Fun habe ich eig immer das Gamepad in den Händen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Juni 2016)

Gehen wir heute in den Louvre oder "schieben wir heute Abend einen Affen" im Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel 

Äpfel und Birnen irgendwie...

Spiel GTA


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Gehen wir heute in den Louvre oder "schieben wir heute Abend einen Affen" im Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel
> 
> Äpfel und Birnen irgendwie...
> 
> Spiel GTA


ROFL 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2016)

Mit GTA 5 hast du sicher mehr Dauerspaß, außer du bist jemand, der nach Rekorden jagen will, um zB ein Level in noch kürzerer Zeit zu schaffen oder am Online-Shooten  sehr viel Spaß hast und selbst wenn es da nix neues gibt 200, 300 Stunden mit so einem Multiplayer-Modus verbringst (wobei ich eh nicht weiß, wie gut oder schlecht der Doom-MP ist). Bei GTA 5 hast du aber ja viele Freiheiten, KANNST Missionen machen oder auch nicht, Rennen fahren, oder auch nur rumfahren, Herausforderungsmissionen spielen und das Ergebnis verbessern, "sogar" Fliegen und Flugmissionen machen, also auch sehr vieles, was nichts mit "Kämpfen" zu tun hat. Und es lässt sich sehr gut per Gamepad spielen.


----------



## mhmdoch (3. Juni 2016)

Es ist GTA geworden , 19 GB Download fehlen noch ... zzzZZZZzzzzzZZZzzz


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2016)

Na dann viel Spaß damit 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (4. Juni 2016)

mhmdoch schrieb:


> Es ist GTA geworden , 19 GB Download fehlen noch ... zzzZZZZzzzzzZZZzzz



Ich bin zwar kein so Extrem Fan wie @GTAEXTREMFAN , auch bin ich überhaupt kein GTA Fan, aber auf lange Spielzeit Sicht gesehen wohl die klar bessere Entscheidung.


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. Juli 2016)

Zu deiner Gamepad Frage: ich habe GTA V wie auch DOOM mit meinem XBOX 360 Gamepad problemlos durchgespielt. Im Multiplayer ist bei DOOM Maus/Tastatur besser sonst sieht man keinen Stich. ( Selbst probiert  ) GTA V kann man ohne Probleme mit dem 360er Gamepad auch Online spielen ohne ständig zu sterben. Da dich aber nur Singleplayer interessiert ist die Antwort definitiv Ja. Problemlos mit Gamepad möglich.


----------

